# [Video] Gen. Stanley A. McChrystal on Leadership



## Crusader74 (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice Video.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 10, 2012)

He's giving that talk in a building that the School of Management owns, it's going to be our building next year ;)


----------

